# Early County



## sowega hunter (Dec 16, 2005)

Well I've been off all week and have stayed in the woods with no luck. Last Saturday I saw 3 bucks and one was a good one. I thought that I was in for a good week. Well I've hunted every day but one and have only seen one doe. I am about burnt out and glad the week is over. I'm going in the morning and unless I change my mind that is it till next weekend. Sowega.


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 17, 2005)

Went this morning and saw 3 does. At least I saw something for a change. It's time for a break!!!


----------

